# FLR(m) - Do I need to write a covering letter



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm applying for the FLR(m) (half-way through the 5-year route).

Do me and my spouse need to write a covering letter explaining why we want to be in the UK and why we're making the application like we did with the spouse visa? I remember when we went from Spouse visa to FLR(m) we didn't the first time round, but I'm wondering if the Entry Clearance Officer would expect one the second time around.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Sorry to be daft, but is it ILR you are applying for? as you mentioned that you already have gone through FLR(m) process once. 

I am also on spouse visa after which we applied for FLR(M) and now applying for ILR (Set M). 
We have written cover letter in at the time of spouse visa but not after that.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

You're not being daft!

My partner did Fiance Visa overseas, got married in the UK, then we did spouse visa (or was it FLR(m)? The form says FLR at the top), and now we're doing round 2 of FLR(m).

I was reading this guide https://www.migrate.org.uk/flr-m-2018/#what-is-a-flr-m-application and Step 8 says to write them. 

I think I'll just do them anyway just to be sure.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok! Thanks- I was just confused f I'm applying rightly. So many different forms to pick and exhaustive list of documents to gather. 
Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You don't need a covering letter. Those are mostly useful for those who are applying for their initial visa as a couple, to give the ECO a more personal account of the relationship. It's not necessary for FLR(M), especially when you're proving you've been living together for the last 2.5 years, unless perhaps you have special circumstances which need to be explained (like moving out of the country or something).


----------

